# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Well fed gecko.

## Jace

*I know with a lot of pets, including some frogs, that obesity can be a problem.  Can this be true with geckos or is the fatter the tail the better with these guys (I am asking specifically about Leopard Geckos)?  Any other members of the Forum who have these geckos, I would love to hear how often you feed yours. *

----------


## PacManMan

I have 3 leopard geckos that i feed usually every other day. One is pregnant and she happens to lose her appetite a week or 2 before laying the eggs but she is still very healthy. As for geckos being obece, weight wise my very healthy male is around 80-85 grams. i was told he was obece but he is a very large 12" male. As for my 2 females they weigh 62 and 50 grams. The one who is pregnant usually drops to about 45 grams the day she lays her eggs. I'm sorry if i got off topic... But in my opinion i think the fatter the better. But always make sure you give them sufficent amounts of calcium. I hope this helped alot.  :Smile:

----------


## Jace

*Thank you for responding! It's hard to keep track of who has what animals, but I thought I would try with this thread. My female, Afton, seems to be at the perfect weight and is very content with her crickets and, as a treat once a week, a couple of mealworms. My male, Mika, really loves his food and he has lost any definition between his back legs and his tail (as you can see in the photos). I was told this was an unhealthy weight and that I should cut back on his food. He is about to molt in these newest photos. I feed them three times a week, 3-4 dusted crickets each (medium for her, large for him) and at the last feeding of the week, they each get two mealworms as dessert.  Not only is their food dusted, but they also have a small dish filled with calcium powder at all times (as well as a constant supply of fresh, cold water).  Based on the pics, what is the general thought: diet time or just a happy gecko??*

----------


## PacManMan

Your geckos have very good coloring. I think you have a vry happy gecko on yout hands. The one thing I try to do with my male, since is so large, is give him excercise and let him run around in my room. I also let him have some play time with my other geckos on the floor of my room as well. So in my opinion as long as they look healthy and are active than i would not worry about feeding them too much.

----------


## jclee

I have read that obese leopard geckos will show a lump under their armpits; they can also form calcium deposits there, so I'm not sure how one would tell the difference between the two types of lumps. (I have leopard geckos, but I don't yet have experience with armpit lumps, so I'm just going from what I've read.)

----------


## Jace

Thank you, Matt.  I do not handle my geckos much, to be honest.  They are used to my hands being in the tank for maintenance and I can handle them safely and effectively when needed (Mika sometimes needs help molting, so I have picked him up and placed his toes in lukewarm water to help him), but otherwise, I let them do their own thing.  I would like to put levels into their setups and allow the option for them to climb and move around more.  I am trying to think of a way to safely make levels for them.  I have three cats and two dogs loose in the house, and to take them out to excercise might be inviting disaster!

jclee-I've heard of the larger armpits and calcium deposits there as well.  Mika's armpits look okay, so maybe he hasn't reached the unhealthy weight stage yet.  I was just concerned because he does look significantly chunkier than my female, Afton.  I've included a pic or two of Afton to show her, but she can also be a picky eater at times.  

Thank you for giving your opnions.  I tend to over-feed and I am trying to curb that as being overweight pet is just as bad as underweight.  Thanks!   :Smile:

----------


## PacManMan

I have just posted some pictures of my 3 Geckos in my albums so you can see how fat mine are(Lol). The tangerine one is a little skinny due to loss of appetite during mating season but it is over now and shes is getting fatter. I hoped all this helped and your geckos look amazing,
              Matt :Smile:

----------


## Jace

*Your geckos are gorgeous!!  I have yet to see a Leopard Gecko with the same pattern, and I love the variations of spots and bands.  My daughter picked out Mika while I fell in love with Afton because she was the only one like her.  We were hoping for two females, but ended up with one of each.  I have been asked to breed them, but decided that I really did not have the time to devote to looking after babies.  That, and I am pretty sure that they are brother and sister.*

*Thank you for sharing your pics.  I would love to see some pics of some baby geckos when they are ready! *

----------


## PacManMan

My female gecko layed eggs 6 weeks ago and are due anyday. The egg in the middle is 6wks old and the other towo are about 2 weeks. And thaks so much. I got the tangerine and enigma fro a local reptile show and im going to one tomorrow looking to pickup a monitor or a Tegu. So Here are the eggs...

----------


## Jace

*The eggs are bigger than I was expecting...I guess I've been looking at too many pics of frog eggs lately!!  It must be so exciting to see them hatch.  The smallest gecko I have seen was about 3" long and made mine look like Godzilla in comparison.  I am very excited for your any-day-now arrivals!! *

----------


## Julia

Jo-Anna, your leos look very plump...not terribly obese but they could probably do with a few less crickets.   :Smile:   Your grey gecko is beautiful, I have never seen one like her!

----------


## Jace

*Yes, I am thinking a couple (or more) less crickets over the next couple of weeks might be in order. I feel guilty, but I don't want them to have health problems because they are obese, either.* 

*Afton is what I was told was a patternless-I have never seen another like her, either. She has absolutely no hints of anything on her, anywhere. She goes the grey colour several days before a molt (Mika turns white) and afterwards, she is a pinky, flesh tone. She is beautiful because of her lack of colour or design. She is also a lot more laid back and calmer than her brother! Thank you for the compliment, Julia-I will pass it on to a certain gecko I know!* 

*Just a quick question:  how many crickets per week would you recommend for them?*

----------


## DeiselPacman

Nice leopards guys!i miss mines....i got cresties and Chinese cave geckos:

----------


## Jace

*I really would like to get a Crested Gecko.  I hear they are pretty easy to care for and they come in a variety of colours.  I already have the setup planned for when I do get one! * 

*Your Chinese Cave Geckos are very neat-I have never seen one before.  I am honestly not much of a lizard fan, but something about Geckos just tug at my heart.*

----------

